# South Jersey Shore - Aug 19 - 1BR WANTED



## Skip524 (Aug 5, 2013)

Anything available for the Jersey Shore? South Jersey, Stone Harbor, Avalon, Ocean City, Cape May. Approximately Aug 19 for 2-3 nights.

Thank you, Skip


----------

